# Show me the retrooooo cars



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

As there seems to be a thread for every other type of car I thought why not a retro car one? Come on lads lets show these new car boys how its done!

My pride and joy  1991 Mini City E with 7x13 polished alloys and rare original Rover Cranberry Red paint. Nicknamed Trig (anyone who has done Higher/A level maths should know where that comes from....look at the plate.....)


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Thats an amazing looking Mini you got there!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

i added the "r" in retro for you. unless you're really into reto cars.:lol::thumb:


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Deano said:


> i added the "r" in retro for you. unless you're really into reto cars.:lol::thumb:


 Oops fingers outran my brain :lol: Cheers. :thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Hope you have got some Austintatious on that . However, there is a very nice Mini you have there


----------



## ASH 54 (Sep 21, 2006)




----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Thats a cracking mini :argie:

Here's my retor ride  an E30 325i BMW Baur Convertable


----------



## JamesnDaz (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

Nice Mini 360, was that photo taken at Clumber Park or am I getting mixed up with somewhere else

Does anyone have a nice Renault 5 GT Turbo to post up, really like to see one detailed up.

Chris

Edit: no it prob isn't as just noticed where your from,lol


----------



## zimzimmer (Apr 13, 2009)

I really want a mini now. Ooh and maybe an E30 convertible.


----------



## bunds (Jan 11, 2010)

what age makes it retro ?


----------



## ASH 54 (Sep 21, 2006)

eddie bullit said:


>


perfect :thumb:


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

JCW85 said:


> Nice Mini 360, was that photo taken at Clumber Park or am I getting mixed up with somewhere else
> 
> Does anyone have a nice Renault 5 GT Turbo to post up, really like to see one detailed up.
> 
> ...


Nope taken closer to home in a place called Fochabers (Home of Baxters food products) :thumb: Oh and Bund its open to interpretation. :thumb:

Loving some of the metal here! That Ghia is stunning and loving the E30 too.


----------



## old gooner (Apr 3, 2008)

Mini 360 said:


> As there seems to be a thread for every other type of car I thought why not a retro car one? Come on lads lets show these new car boys how its done!
> 
> My pride and joy  1991 Mini City E with 7x13 polished alloys and rare original Rover Cranberry Red paint


Nice car, but 1991 is retro? i suddenly feel very very very old :doublesho


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

old gooner said:


> Nice car, but 1991 is retro? i suddenly feel very very very old :doublesho


Mini started life in '59 remember. :thumb: My interpretation of retro is mainly based on looks not actual age.


----------



## CheeseBurger (Feb 23, 2010)

That 205 is awesome.

The ITR isn't really retro yet though..


----------



## v8thunder (Nov 22, 2007)

First post! 1993 Honda Accord 2.0i CB3




























Original paint

Marcus


----------



## bunds (Jan 11, 2010)

heres one of the others half car(used to be mine) i am the 2nd owner and have had the car since it had 50k mile on it.

it now has 165k and runs like the day i got it.
civic ek vti 1.6









the integra does look a little dated now but not out of place,









to me it doesnt look like any other car on the road these days.

my old mans got an old vauxhall cresta in the garage thats proper old school sadly dont have any pics on this computer.

edit you guys are old


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

i love those integra's..


----------



## MoggyTech (Feb 28, 2009)

A ***** to detail but still love the old girl.


----------



## CAB (Oct 24, 2007)

My dads weekend toy. 1933 Austin 10.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

v8thunder said:


> First post! 1993 Honda Accord 2.0i CB3


Nice one :thumb:! Another old Accord fan!

Here's mines ( a year later than yours) a 94 CC7




























And Project Lude (95 BB1 2.2 Vtec)...


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

MoggyTech said:


>


Nice car and how I wish I had that much room to work on my A-series :lol:


----------



## RyanJon (Feb 18, 2009)

What cars that??



>


----------



## GS300 (Dec 16, 2007)

^ Vw notchback


----------



## v8thunder (Nov 22, 2007)

Shiny said:


> Nice one :thumb:! Another old Accord fan!
> 
> Here's mines ( a year later than yours) a 94 CC7
> 
> ...


cheers yours are clean nice stance nice rake on them


----------



## evenflow (Apr 2, 2008)

Absolutely love that Mini, Mini360.



ASH 54 said:


>


Yours? I've always wanted a Karmann Ghia. Is it pretty original?
One day...


----------



## Flaming Dragon (Apr 9, 2007)

This is Little Grey, she is my girl and we are totally inseperable


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

This was my Strada Abarth


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Classic 900s, anyone? :car:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I'll have a few pictures in here me thinks:




























:thumb:


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

My sapph cossie..


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Said it before and will say it again. I want your Cosseh!!!!


----------



## JoeAVS1 (Jul 8, 2008)

*2.8 capri*

Sold this a couple of years back, loved it but couldn't bear to put mileage on it so sold it......

Here she is





































I'd have it back in a heartbeat:wave:

Joe​


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Some lovely machines in here chaps :thumb:


----------



## coopersworks (Dec 8, 2009)

Sadly now sold. At one point I had two this one and a Rover Mayfair stage 3 tuned. Then I got married had a baby and now I drive a Toymota Yaris and dont own any minis !

I will own another one day soon.

Cheers


----------



## DBSK (Apr 22, 2008)

Orca said:


> Classic 900s, anyone? :car:


Perfect size spoiler for putting your cleaning materials on :lol:


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Its getting there, honest :lol:


----------



## dale205mills (Oct 26, 2006)

one of my 205's


----------



## volvo244lad (Jun 4, 2008)

Heres mine - 1980 Volvo 244DL, 90k miles, My Grandad owned it from new, im the second owner having had it passed down to me when i was 11. Ive changed it from you're average 240 into one of the best in the country. Im 18 now and its my daily driver, although its currently having some welding done which i havent been able to get done before due to restoring it on pocket money, but im working now so I could afford it 





































Steve


----------



## Miguelgomes (Apr 9, 2009)

My 1991 Honda civic GL 16v Dual Carb










And my 1979 Renault 5 TLc (currently in restoration)


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

1981 VW Polo L (Betsy)









1987 Morgan 4/4 (Beatrice)


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

volvo244lad, that's in fantastic condition - total credit to you mate :thumb: and especially so if you've been A. running it daily and B. maintaining it on a small budget.

Nice one bud


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Thank you Mini 360, some cracking cars showing up on this thread :thumb:

Tony


----------



## volvo244lad (Jun 4, 2008)

Viper said:


> volvo244lad, that's in fantastic condition - total credit to you mate :thumb: and especially so if you've been A. running it daily and B. maintaining it on a small budget.
> 
> Nice one bud


Thanks, yeah up until last october, I was still at school/looong summer holiday etc, so the only money i got for working on the car was from doing odd jobs and earning pocket money. Most of the restoring was painting and polishing though, so not that hard on the pocket.

I passed my test 01/07/2009, it got taken off the road for this bodywork to be carried out in november, at which point i had done 8,000 miles in it :car:

Bank account to show for it too! 20MPG!


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

coopersworks said:


> Sadly now sold. At one point I had two this one and a Rover Mayfair stage 3 tuned. Then I got married had a baby and now I drive a Toymota Yaris and dont own any minis !
> 
> I will own another one day soon.
> 
> Cheers


Thats one tidy Clubbie! Shame you had to let it go. :thumb:


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

03OKH said:


> Thank you Mini 360, some cracking cars showing up on this thread :thumb:
> 
> Tony


No problem. Was getting fed up seeing all this new metal when i knew there were some beauties of older cars on too. :thumb:


----------



## nickvw (Jun 24, 2007)

My mk2 valver which was sold last year to make way for the R32....


----------



## csm (Sep 24, 2007)

My old Saph Cossie 4x4


















Another previous RS.....Mrk5 Escort RS2000


















Mrk6 Escort TD RS Van......


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Your going to wish you never mentioned retro lol
My old cars

























































































My current project


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

^Think I jut did a little sex wee at that Mk1 escort^


----------



## coopersworks (Dec 8, 2009)

Wow lov'in the last few posts, I have a thing for old skool fords !


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

mini 360 said:


> ^think i jut did a little sex wee at that mk1 escort^


+1 :d


----------



## ASH 54 (Sep 21, 2006)

evenflow said:


> Yours? I've always wanted a Karmann Ghia. Is it pretty original?
> One day...


was mine, original apart from the wheels, brakes suspension and engine. 



















featured in Retro Cars, a few years back, but sold it to fund a splitscreen van, should of kept it though.


----------



## nick1275 (Jun 7, 2007)

my 1380 webber fed 1275gt


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Mini 360, I think I recognise where them pictures were taken. In fochabers, theres like big arches just past that stupid wedding dress shop if you know what I mean? Near the traffic lights?

Lovely car!


----------



## Ghia-X (Jun 8, 2009)

A few of my old Fords


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

nick1275 said:


> my 1380 webber fed 1275gt


Im getting a weber 45 for £40 this week  NICE car!


alan_mcc said:


> Mini 360, I think I recognise where them pictures were taken. In fochabers, theres like big arches just past that stupid wedding dress shop if you know what I mean? Near the traffic lights?
> 
> Lovely car!


Yup thats the one. Added another pic to show the arch more :thumb:


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

most recent pic of the golf with its snowfoam lol :thumb:


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

I
Love
This 
Thread

That is all :argie:


----------



## Idlewillkill (Jun 3, 2009)

My Daily...




























Some propper cars in here, great thread.


----------



## R6 Smithy (Aug 19, 2009)

Have seen Retro al's escorts in the flesh, both the castrol and the mk2 harrier! Top notch cars. The prep work and effort that went into the castrol one was amazing!

I'll dig out the pics of my Mk1 Xr2 later 

P.S Retro if your wondering where, is was at ford fair (I'm MickyD's Step-son) :thumb:


----------



## G3 Matt (Mar 29, 2007)

Some of my previous "retro" cars...


























My low mileage S2 RS Turbo, sold a few years back,

And some of my earlier S2 RS Turbo in diamond white..


----------



## orionmojo (Dec 29, 2006)

Some of the cars on this thread aren't Retro! :doublesho . Great thread though, some really smart motors nontheless.

Metal bumpers FTW!

My '69 1600E




























It looks like this at the moment. Its in for a full white respray, rollcage, and a few choice mods. 









The thread is here: 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=155881

My Dream car. one day i hope to have one identical to this. :driver:


----------



## paulrs2000 (Oct 22, 2009)

one of mine

how the hell do you post pics!!!!!! lol


----------



## orionmojo (Dec 29, 2006)

paulrs2000 said:


> one of mine
> 
> how the hell do you post pics!!!!!! lol


Sweet! :thumb:

If you register with www.photobucket.com and upload the pictures from your Hard drive, Copy the " IMG " tag underneath the photo (the bottom out of the three), them paste it into the message reply box and the image will appear straight away without having to click on it first.

Joe.


----------



## andyd73 (Jun 17, 2009)

eddie bullit said:


>


That takes me back....I had one of those many moons ago. Came to a sticky end though


----------



## paulrs2000 (Oct 22, 2009)

see if this works! lol


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

orionmojo said:


> Metal bumpers FTW!


No plastic fannytastic here! :lol:


----------



## paulrs2000 (Oct 22, 2009)

Mini 360 said:


> No plastic fannytastic here! :lol:


pmsl,sorry but one more then,this is on going:thumb:


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

RETRO_AL said:


> Your going to wish you never mentioned retro lol
> My old cars
> 
> 
> ...


MK1 Escort with a cossie lump, love it.

Would love to own one of those one day, what are they like on a track?

Neil


----------



## paulrs2000 (Oct 22, 2009)

and one my dad likes to drive


----------



## orionmojo (Dec 29, 2006)

paulrs2000 said:


> pmsl,sorry but one more then,this is on going:thumb:


An RS1700T :doublesho

I think you like your fords more than me, possibly :lol:


----------



## paulrs2000 (Oct 22, 2009)

yeah right into fords


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> I'll have a few pictures in here me thinks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, reminds me of America when I was a wee lad


----------



## Rew (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## Hugo (Aug 14, 2008)

Mini 360 love that red with the silver roof and polished superlights. 

Love those Fords, especially the retro Mk1 with Escort cossie behind it. 

Dads MGB with 39k Genuine miles, completely orginal panels and tyres, he's had since it was 6 months old. And we've still got my Grandfathers 1953 Austin Sommerset which he bought brand new, i don't have any photo's of it on the laptop.










*My 1998 Mini*


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

paulrs2000 said:


> see if this works! lol


:doublesho YOU HAVE AN RS200!!!! ME WANT!!!!!

Oh and Hugo they are polished alloy. MUCH easier to maintain than chrome and have a slightly different look next to chrome ones. I prefer them to chrome. Oh and Im defo goin to Ireland in August for the weekend. :thumb:


----------



## stuupnorth (May 30, 2006)

*mmm*

mmm love the fords
here's my old opel


----------



## paulrs2000 (Oct 22, 2009)

last one for now,this is well on its way to be restored,and yes its the real deal and a rare custom model to


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Heres my dad old Capri.





































Now you see where I get it from :lol:


----------



## Hugo (Aug 14, 2008)

Mini 360 said:


> :doublesho YOU HAVE AN RS200!!!! ME WANT!!!!!
> 
> Oh and Hugo they are polished alloy. MUCH easier to maintain than chrome and have a slightly different look next to chrome ones. I prefer them to chrome. Oh and Im defo goin to Ireland in August for the weekend. :thumb:


Good stuff. It should be a good weekend.:thumb:

Viva la Group B.

I remember reading on a forum a couple of years ago that this guy's father-in-law or relative died and when he went into the the person's garage he found a white MG metro 6R4 with only 50 miles on it. :doublesho

Those XR3's are going for some money these day btw £8K-£9K for a good one.


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Some pics of my old 306 Roland Garros














































and my crx


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

was the 306 an import?


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

alan_mcc said:


> was the 306 an import?


Not really, i bought it in scotland then took it to ireland when i moved over there (hence the irish plates)


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Perfection Detailing said:


> MK1 Escort with a cossie lump, love it.
> 
> Would love to own one of those one day, what are they like on a track?
> 
> Neil


Was awsome on track,it lacked power when i did snetterton only had about 250bhp,i had my boss from work in the car (hes a biker) and i was sticking to gt3s and a old lambo countach round the bends,they would just get past me on the long straights
It was crap on most roads as the springs were 400lbs it didnt like potholes and bumps :lol:


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## M7 ATW (May 21, 2008)

I owned this last year, but unfortunately sold it before i had chance to renovate it properly.


----------



## Miguelgomes (Apr 9, 2009)

paulrs2000 said:


> pmsl,sorry but one more then,this is on going:thumb:


A Ford Escort RS 1700T, very rare:argie:


----------



## edsel (Aug 22, 2008)

More Fords

My weekend warrior and sunny day XR2i.










The hack and daily driver Escort mk6 RS2000.










Sorry, dont know how to resize images


----------



## DiamondD (Feb 26, 2010)

really awesome collection of cars very nice .


----------



## Mouse (Oct 31, 2006)

DiamondD said:


> really awesome collection of cars very nice .


Agreed. Need more people like this in the world so these cars are kept on the road :thumb:


----------



## alexm3uk (Nov 10, 2006)

heres my toy


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

E30 3 series *drools*


----------



## paulrs2000 (Oct 22, 2009)

Miguelgomes said:


> A Ford Escort RS 1700T, very rare:argie:


and one of Mr wilsons 17t the only road car,


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2009)

My mk2 XR2.


----------



## nick1275 (Jun 7, 2007)

that sir is one very nice clean xr2!


----------



## vince (Jan 1, 2009)

Orca said:


> Classic 900s, anyone? :car:


Oh yes......Love these old Saabs :thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mini Mayfair - still not being used with 42,000 miles on









some of the parents cars...
Metro Van, MG Metro 1300, Mini City



























Old Ford Orion









Talbots


















mk1 Golf









Ford


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Christian6984 said:


> Mini Mayfair - still *not being used* with 42,000 miles on


This is wrong. Use it!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mini 360 said:


> This is wrong. Use it!!!!! :thumb:


unfortunately its not mine, it was an incentive to get my sister driving and she was 17 in 2001!


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

But still.....it makes me cry inside :lol:


----------



## pajpower0 (Apr 14, 2009)

alexm3uk said:


> heres my toy


I had one exactly the same as that a couple of years ago, really wish i'd kept it. Superb drivers car.


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Some good cars but come on some of are a bit un-retro imo


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

nice series 1 golf!


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

STEALTH K3 said:


> Some good cars but come on some of are a bit un-retro imo


which ones? (genuine question)


----------



## braders (Jan 7, 2010)

Heres my 1st car. Bought as a 1.3 merit for £50 and then got carried away lol


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

braders said:


> Heres my 1st car. Bought as a 1.3 merit for £50 and then got carried away lol


Bit of an understatement there but what a minter!! :thumb:


----------



## braders (Jan 7, 2010)

Alex_225 said:


> Bit of an understatement there but what a minter!! :thumb:


Cheers mate. Managed to get a 7page feature in total vauxhall so payed off in the end.


----------



## daver555 (Mar 5, 2009)

Maybe someone out there has a nice original R5 GT Turbo (preferably in glacier white)


----------



## mvs (Oct 9, 2009)

*my muched loved 190e *


----------



## Mad Stuntman (Oct 25, 2009)

Nice collection of classics. :thumb:


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

My 2.8 turbo.


----------



## vince (Jan 1, 2009)

mvs said:


> *my muched loved 190e *


Nice to see a looked after 190...I learned to drive in one of those......Still great cars :thumb:


----------



## Versoman (Jan 6, 2006)

eddie bullit said:


>


lovely motor:thumb:


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

That Capri is like one my dad used to have. It didnt have the kit/spoiler on it though.


----------



## Zero Defects (Sep 3, 2008)

M7 ATW said:


> I owned this last year, but unfortunately sold it before i had chance to renovate it properly.


yeah mate, trust you to put on this thread. show em new 's'


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Any more for any more?


----------



## takemetothepub (Feb 5, 2010)

My brothers old 1960 Karmann Ghia, custom built 1776 engine, with dual 44 Weber carbs, Gene Berg linkage, Engle 125 cam, 040 ported and polished heads, lightened and balanced flywheel by rolls royce.


----------



## con fox (Oct 30, 2008)

are these threads not supposed to be elsewhere??
...Yes they are ....


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

con fox said:


> are these threads not supposed to be elsewhere??
> ...Yes they are ....


Used to be in the Showroom section but seems to have moved?


----------



## pugoman (Oct 27, 2005)

daver555 said:


> Maybe someone out there has a nice original R5 GT Turbo (preferably in glacier white)


I used to own a 1985 C plate R5 GT Turbo in pearlescent white, but never ever took ANY photos of it!! :wall:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

con fox said:


> are these threads not supposed to be elsewhere??
> ...Yes they are ....


I moved them all into here.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=158673


----------



## pugoman (Oct 27, 2005)

orionmojo said:


>


Now that's what I call retro! :thumb:

Most of the cars on here are waaaaaay too modern!


----------



## rallyman1978 (Aug 8, 2007)

old skool Ford - went to Ireland sadly - my biggest mistake of car ownership










80's retro Jap - a keeper for now - photo before it got a full ground up rebuild


----------

